

The Effect of Twitter's SUL on Techcrunch - rizzn
http://www.newcommbiz.com/on-being-an-influencer-and-marketing-as-media/

======
fuzzmeister
I think it is very poor form of Twitter to be leveraging its power to hurt
media outlets it doesn't like. I agree with Arrington: press likely to cover
Twitter on a frequent basis should not be on the SUL.

------
sgrove
It's quite interesting to see the leverage that Twitter can exert on TC now. I
certainly hadn't expected them to have any recourse against TC from their last
incident, but they have users that are the equivalent of mini-diggs now, and
have many of them.

I'm looking forward to seeing how they wield this power in the coming year.

------
jrockway
Of course, there is no zero on that graph. Add one, and the three companies
look about the same...

